

DIY iPad Moleskin case - g0atbutt
http://www.themoderndaypirates.com/pirates/2010/06/how-to-make-a-moleskine-ipad-case/

======
quomopete
Sorry, but it's moleskine, with the 'e'. And every time I acknowledge the e, I
wretch a little bit because I think about dragging my nails across that
material, so repulsive. But maybe it's just me.

------
g0atbutt
It's a lot like the dodocase (dodocase.com) but a DIY version.

